# in season bitch - behaviour strange



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi my little girl is in season at the moment. She's been fine up till now but today she is acting strangely. She is subdued whereas she is normally bouncy as a young dog is. She was reluctant to get in the car for her walk this morning and when we arrived she didn't want to get out. I coerced her out but she didn't want to walk anywhere so I put her back in the car and drove home. Now home she won't get out of the car.

She is 16 months old. I've not experienced this behaviour before. Any clues anyone?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It could be she feels unwell and being in season is just a coincidence. Is she eating/drinking/peeing/pooing OK? I'd be thinking about a trip to the vet if she isn't.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Indie used to be a drama queen when she was entire and in season, her hormones used to make her the canine equivalent of Mae West. Is this her first season, and if not, is her behaviour any different from previous seasons. I would definitely keep an eye on her, check her gums, make sure she's drinking/eating fine and if at all worried, pop her along to the vets. Also, I wouldn't take her out to any popular dog walking areas, where her scent will possibly attract unwanted attention, from other dogs, and other dog owners furious that their dog has b*gga'd off after some lovely smelling bitch


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Anya didn't want to go out last night and she is on day 5 of her season. She is eating ok, just chilling out lots. She is extra cuddly at the moment too but I'm not complaining about that.I would prefer if we didn't go walkies when she's in season but I think that would drive her mad, so I don't push it if she don't want to go but still take her out when she's up for it.


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm lucky where I live. I can walk dogs in an area where no other dogs are about such as private farmers' fields etc who are neighbours. 

Although she's 16 months it is her first season. I took her to the vet yesterday and the upshot was that she probably had tummy pains and being her first season wasn't sure why she felt the way she did. She's much better today. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Lucky here too as there aren't many dogs around, rarely see one. I don't go far with her at the moment, just a big patch of grass at the end of the road. Short walks, on lead so she's safe. Just toilet breaks realy. She seem shappy enough with that at the moment.


----------



## mistysmom (Apr 10, 2011)

It may just be the sudden hormone changes that are giving her a few ups and downs. Most likely it is that.
But be careful. It's unlikely that a 16 month old in her first season might get pyometra, and also during the actual season is an unusual time for pyometra symptoms to happen. But it did happen that way with my dog.
She got pyometra last year. She is much older than your girl fair enough. But she has always been a fit healthy dog (and still is) Anyway she woke up one morning -this was about a week into her season- and was suddenly sick. The first symptom I noticed was a sudden unusual reluctance to go for her walk. And she didn't want to get out of the car either. But she also refused a treat (which is unheard-of!)
At that point I noticed she was having a strange vaginal discharge. Not blood spotting as it should have been....Looked like phlegm.
I took her immediately to the vet and she got treated and spayed, and she was just fine. She's fine now too.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

pmt I guess


----------

